# Anyone here interested in making a video game in a team?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if there are anyone on PerC, who is interested in making a video game in a small team. Probably a Team that consists of 3-4 people. I am looking to make a game to put that experience of making one in my CV and portfolio, as well as developing my interpersonal skills better. I know in most games companies, development is done in teams.


----------

